# Current Price of Live Crawfish in South Louisiana



## boonedoggle

Looking for the South La botls to post info for the price locally (oh, N. La to, for Joe!). There is a market up here that is about to get em and I want to see how much they mark em up! Thanks bros!


----------



## shaggy

u gonna send me up some of dat der crawfish boil u gonna do???


----------



## TU09

Last time I looked around $2 a lb for live crawfish here in NOLA, but that was been a week or so ago. Price will probably fall a bit as the weather warms up. If I remember correctly, sav-a-center on tchoup is selling them boiled for $3.99 right now.


----------



## BigGreg

These are something I definitly need to try. Crawfish may actually be the only fish I have never eaten. Wish I could still go see the family on Fulton Street @ the fish market but the mayor had to move the place to Hunts Point in the bronx so they could build real estate on the water and make some money. Oh well another place I grew up at in this city gone.


----------



## n2advnture

My brother (an exec. chef) did his "internship" at Arnaud's in the french quarter. He used to send up 10-20lbs of crawdads every year. I believe the price back then was $1-2/lb!

I have purchased them every other year from online companies and they typ run about $3/lb + shipping.

BigGreg - you cook them up just like a "crab boil" (with potatoes & corn) and spread them on a picnic table and have at it. Definitely give it a try!

~Mark


----------



## BigGreg

Yeah I was just telling my dad we need to get some. He owned a buisness @ the Fish market for 20 years so we can basically get anything with the connections he still has with wholesalers. I think this may be in the works for possibly tomorrow if we get em or next week. My dads only complaint is that "they are a lot of work to eat" he says hed rather buy some small lobster tales and make a sauce or small clams called "vongolli" and make one of those sauces. 
But I want to try something different.


----------



## boonedoggle

I think they'll be around $4.99 per lb. live in this area, but the markets won't get them until the end of the month. 

And no Shaggy...no crawfish for YOU! You can come to my house and we'll get some though! :dr


----------



## boonedoggle

n2advnture said:


> My brother (an exec. chef) did his "internship" at Arnaud's in the french quarter. He used to send up 10-20lbs of crawdads every year. I believe the price back then was $1-2/lb!
> 
> I have purchased them every other year from online companies and they typ run about $3/lb + shipping.
> 
> BigGreg - you cook them up just like a "crab boil" (with potatoes & corn) and spread them on a picnic table and have at it. Definitely give it a try!
> 
> ~Mark


and don't forget the cold Miller Lite! No stouts and a crawfish boil!:r


----------



## The Korean

$1.99 live, $2.99 boiled. Still a tad small, but I was told that within 2-3 weeks the size will start picking up.


----------



## Mark THS

I'm jealous- we pay an arm and a leg in Michigan for any shelled seafood.

Whats the average rates for blue crab?


----------



## hooperjetcar

We do a big boil in May, and usually get them delivered airport to airport from this sight. www.lacrawfish.com. This year it looks like we'll be paying 2.95 per pound delivered.


----------



## The Korean

hmmm....A friend of mine lives in San Antonio, and we have been trying for a couple years to figure out how to get crawfish to him, I'll send him the link. 


I haven't looked at the price for Crabs, I'll check and so we can see the price comparsion.


----------



## carni

Not sure but I am looking forward to a crawfish boil party on the 24th in florida.


----------



## Mbraud4

Paid 1.79 a lb for live this weekend, got too drunk to take pics this time...


----------



## Guest

Mbraud4 said:


> Paid 1.79 a lb for live this weekend, got too drunk to take pics this time...


There's your answer, boondoggle. If anyone should know, it would be Mike!

Mike, lay off the booze, man; WE NEED PICS!!:r


----------



## Mbraud4

SvilleKid said:


> There's your answer, boondoggle. If anyone should know, it would be Mike!
> 
> Mike, lay off the booze, man; WE NEED PICS!!:r


Actually I plugged up the camera and someone was taking pics and I dont even remember...and you probably can tell why from my pic :r

Waiting to pull the buggers up:









Ashley having fun with my 98 trini fundi:









Me after way too much Patron and Don Julio:


----------



## billybarue

The Korean said:


> $1.99 live, $2.99 boiled. Still a tad small, but I was told that within 2-3 weeks the size will start picking up.


:tpd: Exactly what I am seeing up here in Shreveport!

Abita Turbo Dog!!!!!!!!


----------



## gvarsity

We used to get 50lbs delivered live in a cooler to mpls back in college every year. Mmmmmmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## The Korean

billybarue said:


> Abita Turbo Dog!!!!!!!!


Nothing like it, although, i do like Purple Haze also.


----------



## TU09

The Korean said:


> Nothing like it, although, i do like Purple Haze also.


Not a big fan of Purple Haze but did you try that porter they came out with recently, Abita Mocha.... :dr :dr


----------



## boonedoggle

They finally got them in town....

$6 boiled
$5 LIVE



I guess that's what I get for living this far up north. Oh, well, I'll get plenty when I am in Breaux Bridge in two weeks! :tu


----------

